# new to flounder giging could use some advice



## dpayter (May 28, 2011)

Hey all I am brand new to flounder giging and havent had much luck recently on my own so I figured I would come here for advice. I am wading for flounder and have built some under water led lights similar to banjos. I have been going right at dusk but have no idea how deep or shallow to go or even where to go. I went up and down johnsons beach on the bay side and didnt see a single one. The only luck I have had has been at fort pickens were I gigged my first flounder which got me hooked. any help as to where are some good spots to wade for flounder or what I should be looking for would be awesome. thxs


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

Good day , I am also new to wading and learning more and more as I go . I have worked all the area u have also with slim luck . Most of the fish I have walked on has been buried less then 5 feet away from shore . Wade gigging is a very time consuming/tiring sport but fun when u find fish , just keep walking till u find tracks and the fish will be near . Johnson beach sound from my experience has less quantity of fish but they are there u just have to work ur ass off for them . Fort pickens is a great places to gig but in the fall only bad thing is there are lots of boats to compete with try going on weekdays when less boats are out . Me and my buddy banjo went last night walked 6 miles and ended up with seven fish . One hell of a walk but worth the 7 fish . GL and don't give up . Also boat ramps are good checkpoints try gigging around those area and boat docks .


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Try in any depth long as you can see the bottom good enough to stick one. I have limited in hours and other nights went 7-8 hours without seeing a track.


----------



## dpayter (May 28, 2011)

thx for the info I got three last night at fort pickens. I was out for 5-6 hours. I still dont really know what I am looking for as far a tracks or how to follow them. I have just been seeing them in the sand. I havent followed any tracks.


----------

